# Photoshop.



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like doing photoshop stuff. 
So if anyone wants me to do a photoshop of their fish I'd be glad to. =) I'm not trying to steal the other thread's idea. I have a different style of photoshop. I sort of "specialize" in memorials. (Text and photo enhancement rather than filters) I'll post some examples.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's my angel


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

he passed away a little while ago :-(


----------



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of text do you want? Just the name?


----------



## danadances (Mar 14, 2011)

This is completely OT but I wanted to say that your (ParisRose) fish in your avatar looks almost exactly like mine, with a bit more red on his fins, and we might even have the same rainbow gravel! lol


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

i don't really care which you do. I'm sure i'll love both!! soooo, you can just suprise me!


----------



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it!! Thank you!!


----------

